# Lost cockatiel returned after 4 weeks



## TaniaM (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi,

Had, what I thought, was a strange thing happen with one of my cockatiels and wanted to ask the 'cockatiel' world if it was common?

A bit over 4 weeks ago one of our cockatiels got let out of the cage when they were being fed. It promptly flew away and I assumed it had been killed by predators or perished in the hot, windy conditions we've had recently, however it came back 4 weeks later!

I noticed it in the backyard and everytime I went near it, of course it flew away, but it just kept circling the house and yard so I ended up caging up the birds in a smaller cage and opening the door of the big cage and it FLEW BACK IN!

I just can't believe it came back after 4 weeks and that THEN it got back in the cage and was obviously the reason it had returned.

Is this normal behaviour for cockatiels? Has anyone else had a bird come back after so long? Or longer?



























P.S This is Buster, Tweety and Chex


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

Thats wonderful news! I guess it wants to return to its flock


----------



## TaniaM (Oct 9, 2011)

It is wonderful! Amazing! 

I just can't believe it found its way back! I did a bit of research after we lost it and it all said that they don't have much of a homing instinct - so definitely didn't expect a return after 4 weeks!


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

Who's the lucky birdie who found its way home ?


----------



## TaniaM (Oct 9, 2011)

Buster. She's on the left. She's almost completely White. An extremely light yellow, kinda shiny.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, that is amazing! My Tony was out for two days, and he was hanging around the apartment complex, circling around the trees. I could hear him calling in the woods behind, but he would always fly way too high (we have tall pine trees). Then, I guess he lost strength after two days and was finally chirping on the ground when someone spotted him a few buildings down from mine, and that's how I got him back. But he did stay around, thankfully.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow! That's an amazing story! 

To be safe, definitely get her to a vet and rehydrate her. She might have picked up something in the 4 weeks she was gone


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow! I think that is pretty rare because as you said, tiels don't have good homing skills. I'm glad Buster made it home.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*lost cockatiel*

So happy for you1 It sounds as if you live in a warm climate. Buster (cute name!) must have been able to find some food on her own. I live in NE Pennsylvania. I lost my first cockatiel when she accidentally slipped out the door one late afternoon - in the middle of winter. I followed her, but was unable to entice her back down from her perch high in a tree. Then it got dark...I never saw her again. So I am thrilled your story ended happily!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's incredibly lucky. What an amazing story.


----------



## TaniaM (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes, I'm in Australia (well Tasmania, it's usually cold, but has been windy and warm recently) - I wondered if she's been hanging around but I just haven't seen her for the past 4 weeks!

She was all kissy with Tweety (her partner) when she got back in the cage, so I reckon that's why she came back.

Thought it would have been unusual, but thought I would check! Thanks everyone!


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

dont let Buster get away again.. silly girl doesn't know how good she has at home lol.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

That's amazing, I'm so happy you got Buster back! I wonder what she was eating and drinking the whole time she was away?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow! You are super lucky. Congrats.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

So glad your bird came back to you ! Very fortunate, guess it is something that can happen with birds -- one of my budgies escaped, I left his cage outside and he came back (we'll ignore the part where he escaped again, gone forever that time). So yes, very fortunate and hopefully Buster won't go escaping again !


----------



## TaniaM (Oct 9, 2011)

How long after he left did your budgie come back?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaaay to Buster coming back home  Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!! Most stories don't end so happily


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

So happy to read about Buster returning! C: Brought a smile to my face!


----------

